# DSP Manager Issue



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

For some reason my DSP manager keeps shutting itself off. I have to disable it and enable the equalizer to get it working again and I have to do that every so often. I'm running GummyCharged GBE v1.5. Does anyone know how to fix the issue?

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Kejar said it may be due to not wiping between versions. Try wiping cache and davlik cache and if that doesn't work, do a full wipe.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Kejar said it may be due to not wiping between versions. Try wiping cache and davlik cache and if that doesn't work, do a full wipe.


Nope. Still doing it :-\

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## porlo (Jul 4, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Kejar said it may be due to not wiping between versions. Try wiping cache and davlik cache and if that doesn't work, do a full wipe.


Did the full wipe (data, cache and dalvik) and still having FC on DSP...

Sent from Droid Charge HUMBLE 1.35


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

porlo said:


> Did the full wipe (data, cache and dalvik) and still having FC on DSP...
> 
> Sent from Droid Charge HUMBLE 1.35


Same. I don't have the equalizer on at all, but it still crashes during phone calls.


----------



## IBUKImAsTa (Jul 9, 2011)

Volume+ is really good but it seems to glitch idk if its just gummy but if it can be fixed this would easily be the best app to boost volume


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I just ended up removing it. I was having all kinds of minor audio glitches. We'll see if that was the culprit.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to charge subforum dev area is for releases only


----------

